# Rate my tank PLEASE



## Lalib (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Lalib said:


>


You could post a picture of your tank in this thread.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=177546


----------



## Danzx6r (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello

Do you really like the Plastic plants? IMHO it looks like a tank that would best house Guppies or something! If you want a really good look for the tank, add a good pile of Medium/Large Pebbles across the back (high in 1 or 2 places)

At present i vote: 4/10

With adjustments I would guess you could get a rating of 8+/10

Good luck with your choice :thumb:


----------



## tkromer (Aug 17, 2007)

I love the wood and the whole left side in general. I'd lose the green plastic plants all together, and maybe add a few large round stones. I'd go 6 or 7/10.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Not what I'd expect to see in a rift lake cichlid tank. Maybe west african cichlids or central/south americans but for Mbuna no, not their natural biotope. Looks fine otherwise.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

natural-smatural...ill give your tank a 6. not to say you want my suggestion but...you could put a bigger peice of driftwood right in the center then rock piles to the left and right but not too much rock. and some plants here or there maybe 5 max plastics are cool...there are some good lookin ones out there. take a look at the your tanks section on this site for some ideas if you need them...again not to say you do. *** had the same couple of tanks for a long time and i change up the look of them every so often...youll probrably never be satisfied with it. and thats okey its always fun to play with the aquascape


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

i just decided to browse through the your tanks and i keep coming back to the november 2004 winner. one member remarked that it reminds him of sitting under an oak tree on a summer day and a fish happens to swim by...exactly my thoughts. an awesome tank and i bet absolutely mind-numbing to watch even if there were no fish


----------



## myfirstgixxer07 (Jun 4, 2009)

I give it a 7. I love the driftwood


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

6.5


----------



## bur01014 (Sep 24, 2009)

You have a good start....you'll find yourself fine tuning it constantly...lol, I like your unique sand plot going on....one thing that seems interesting is that your hood lights seem to be two different temperatures.....left one looks like a 4,300 K and the right looks like a 6000+ K....perhaps you are going for that setup up?


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

I like the rolling substrate on the L side.

What is the stocklist for the tank? What biotope are you looking for?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

To make it look more natural, I would remove some of the plants and group the rest and add more wood/rocks away from the plants so that there is a flat are where the plants are, but built up away from the plants.


----------



## Lalib (Apr 9, 2009)

i just rescaped it last night i will post some more pics tonight when i get off work. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Danzx6r (Oct 12, 2009)

Look forward to seeing them mate.... is there a 8+/10 vote coming up!? :wink:

Dan :thumb:


----------



## happyfishman (Oct 24, 2009)

I like the look. It looks beautiful and bit of attempt could be made to make it also looks natural i.e. More natural plants, stones or rocks to improve its natural look.

The lighting seems to create a nice effect - two different light temperatures on both ends of the tank. For it to be more natural, it might be necessary to have a near-uniform temperature all round.

I give it a 7 for aesthetics.


----------



## Lalib (Apr 9, 2009)

and here it is redone.... what do ya think now?!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I like it. But some of the rocks look precarious.


----------



## Donnixd (Sep 13, 2009)

i like the new rock setup, try gettin some green algae on the rocks for even more natural look..

if i was to sit down and watch your tank, i've rate it 3.5 stars.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow big difference from before! :thumb:

I'll bump it up to 8.0 now I really like the rock work. What kind of plants are you using?


----------



## larry.beck (Jul 31, 2009)

Very impressive upgrade... it was nice before, but great now!


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

very nice looking!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

^ WORD!


----------



## Lalib (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

I really liked it before and after. I think i saw your after shot on another thread and did not even realize it was the tank from this thread. Personally, i liked that root viny looking structure that was on the left (if you are looking at the tank) in the "before" picture, even if it was plastic, which i am not sure if it was or not, i really liked it. I would definitely stick with the rocks they look great and your fish will love them; but, if it were me, i would try and work that viney root structure back in to the left side of the tank, with the rocks around it. It looked cool under the lighting you had on that side of the tank, it will look more natural as alge grows on it, it will add hight to your decorations/tank, and will be great territory for your fish. So if you end up putting it back in post a pic.

Either way great tank, very clean.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Danzx6r (Oct 12, 2009)

8-10!!! :thumb: 
Good work matey... The lighting... I prefer the righthandside of the tank as it looks more contemporary so I would change the tube in the left to be the same but thats my personal choice.

100% better than before!!!!

Dan :thumb:


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

8...nice job. cute rainbow shark. i love mine...hes around 5 inches and so far has been the best "algea eater" *** ever had


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

i give it a 8. if you went with only one color light instead of two different colors (one looks cool and one looks warm) i would give it a 8.5


----------



## happyfishman (Oct 24, 2009)

This is Fab!

I agree 100% better!


----------

